# Trying to find Victory set a 12yold liverchestnut thoroughbred



## mhbrown (3 June 2012)

We know he was sold at Leominster sales (brightwells) on 18th march 2011. After that we dont know, we'd love to know he's okay and happy where ever he is. He was a super cross country horse, he wasn't a novice hack as could get very speedy very quickly! Any information good or bad would be gladly recieved.


----------



## Scp (28 October 2013)

Hi
Just seen your post. I own this horse and have had him since June 2011. Just started riding him again after an unfortunate 'lack of brakes' incident on a hack about 2 months after I bought him from a dealer. He's very happy and is dearly loved. Hoping to start dressage lessons soon! Rest assured that he has found a 'forever home'. I'd love to know more about him and what he's done. Please get in touch.


----------



## Mariposa (28 October 2013)

Oh I love it when someone replies to one of these tracing posts! Hope the OP gets in touch - sounds like Victory has found a lovely home!


----------



## Victory (1 November 2013)

Scp said:



			Hi
Just seen your post. I own this horse and have had him since June 2011. Just started riding him again after an unfortunate 'lack of brakes' incident on a hack about 2 months after I bought him from a dealer. He's very happy and is dearly loved. Hoping to start dressage lessons soon! Rest assured that he has found a 'forever home'. I'd love to know more about him and what he's done. Please get in touch.
		
Click to expand...

My friend put this post up last year for me knowing how much i wanted to find him, i can tell you so much about him and would love to speak to you please. You can contact or find me through www.realridersclub.co.uk fb link, lots of pictures of him. 
 I had him 4yrs but couldn't buy/keep him at the time, had too many others, so owner sent him to sales and she lost new owners number  I have had so many horses come and go but this one really stays in my heart aahhwww Could of so easily been shot or passed on and on because of his high speed and bolting! I won and had so much fun doing xc on him.


----------



## Scp (1 November 2013)

Hi
Couldn't find any photos on the fb site as they're too recent. Could you tell me where he came from (how you got to know him) and more about what you did with him? It's lovely to have this opportunity- most horses from dealers have no history- 
Tried to send you an email message via the site but it wouldn't let me.

Please do get in touch


----------



## mhbrown (2 November 2013)

Scp said:



			Hi
Couldn't find any photos on the fb site as they're too recent. Could you tell me where he came from (how you got to know him) and more about what you did with him? It's lovely to have this opportunity- most horses from dealers have no history- 
Tried to send you an email message via the site but it wouldn't let me.

Please do get in touch
		
Click to expand...

Hi! Im so pleased you replied to my ad  How fantastic he has found a happy home 
Sharon was so sad when he went back to his owner and was really upset when she found out he'd gone to the sales, which is why I went on a mission to try and find him, I sent posters to all the tack shops in the area of the sale he was sold at, in the hope of catching someones eye! 
There is an album of his competition pics on Sharon Browns facebook, you should be able to find her by going to the realriders website and following the facebook link to our clubs facebook page and finding her in the list of members  Im sure there's more pics around of him too looking after his herd in the field, he was the herd leader! Sharon always hacked in a certain bit which stopped any bolting and dressaged in the dressage legal version which im sure she'll be keen to tell you all about  
So glad you replied, Marion x


----------

